# "Little Canyon" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 - #90)



## mustafaerdogar (31 Aug 2011)

Hi everyone,

This is another tank that we (ADist) have designed for this year's IAPLC. It is especially Ertugrul Saygin's work. We gave only small advices (for rockwork and planting). So i want to congratulate him first 







For more photographs, please visit our website: http://www.adist.org


*Tank Dimensions (cm):* 100*45*45 (h)

*Substrate:* Black sand, fertilizer tabs 

*Filtration:* 950 l/h external filter, 18W UV

*Lightning:* 4*30W T8

*CO2:* Pressured 

*Water Change:* %20 per week

*Fertilization:* Liquid fertilization (micro elements + NPK) after water change.

*Plants: *Hemianthus callitrichoides“Cuba”,Hemianthus micranthemoides,Blyxa aubertii, Eleocharis parvula,Fissidens fontanus, Hydrocotyle verticillata

*Fish& Invertebrates:* Neocaridina denticulata, Otocinclus affinis, Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi


*Setup date:* October 2010
*Photography date:* January 2011

**********


*Progress*


This aquascape inspired from another one that ranked 24th at IAPLC 2009.






1st week:





**********


3rd week:





**********


5th week:





**********


7th week:






**********


10th week:






**********


Thank you for your comments.


----------



## GillesF (31 Aug 2011)

Fast growth! I like the tank, it looks great and everything seems healthy.


----------



## fishfingers (3 Sep 2011)

nice tank i like the light coulor of the rocks it makes them stand out


----------



## Tom (3 Sep 2011)

Nicely done, the rocks really stand out  They're an unusual colour but it works


----------



## AQViktor (15 Sep 2011)

Nice iwagumi, healthy plants.


----------

